# Dutch - Free plants, see last post!



## George Farmer (19 Nov 2010)

Three months of gardening like I've never experienced!

Hat's off to the Dutch masters.  Nature Aquariums are easy!


----------



## George Farmer (19 Nov 2010)

*Re: Dutch - My most challenging aquascape*

The first to correctly identify (full latin name with no spelling mistakes) all 10 plant species will be sent a prize to the value of Â£20.


----------



## Mark Evans (19 Nov 2010)

*Re: Dutch - My most challenging aquascape*

stem control is tough mate, inst it?...you've done good though.

I pass on the plants   

Dutch....My next challenge to myself.


----------



## Nelson (19 Nov 2010)

*Re: Dutch - My most challenging aquascape*

i don't know them all,but will get the ball rolling   .

Hygrophila difformis 
Myriophyllum mattogrossense 
Pogostemon erectus 
Pogostemon helferi 
Echinodorus 'Vesuvius' 
Staurogyne repens 
Cryptocoryne wendtii ''brown''  ?
Alternanthera reineckii 'Pink' (roseafolia) ?
Bacopa lanigera ?
Lobelia cardinalis ?


----------



## George Farmer (19 Nov 2010)

*Re: Dutch - My most challenging aquascape*

Thanks, Mark.

Not bad, Neil.  Two incorrect, but I'm not saying which, otherwise it would be too easy!


----------



## Nick16 (19 Nov 2010)

*Re: Dutch - My most challenging aquascape*

can i have a fiver if i can name the fish   

looks awesome mate, be proud of that!


----------



## a1Matt (19 Nov 2010)

*Re: Dutch - My most challenging aquascape*

I recognise this scape 

I was meaning to ask you George, did all the fish make it back OK from the gallery?


----------



## Nelson (20 Nov 2010)

*Re: Dutch - My most challenging aquascape*



			
				George Farmer said:
			
		

> Thanks, Mark.
> 
> Not bad, Neil.  Two incorrect, but I'm not saying which, otherwise it would be too easy!


no one else going to have a go  :? .

Hygrophila difformis 
Myriophyllum mattogrossense 
Pogostemon erectus 
Pogostemon helferi 
Echinodorus 'Vesuvius' 
Staurogyne repens 
Cryptocoryne wendtii ''brown'' 
Lobelia cardinalis 
Bacopa australis 
Alternanthera reineckii 'Purple' (lilacina)


----------



## mlgt (20 Nov 2010)

*Re: Dutch - My most challenging aquascape*

I can cheat as I recoreded George telling someone the names of all the plants. But I wont post it


----------



## George Farmer (20 Nov 2010)

*Re: Dutch - My most challenging aquascape*



			
				Nick16 said:
			
		

> can i have a fiver if i can name the fish
> 
> looks awesome mate, be proud of that!


Nice try, Nick!     Thanks.



			
				a1Matt said:
			
		

> I recognise this scape
> 
> I was meaning to ask you George, did all the fish make it back OK from the gallery?


Thank, Matt.  The all the fish made it fine - incuding the neons from the iwagumi.  Thanks again to you and Rik for your help in netting them and bagging them up.  And not forgetting Paulo for lifting the tanks with me too.

Tiger barbs are mental!  They're like little pirahnas that go into a proper feeding frenzy, almost jumping completely out of the water!



			
				nelson said:
			
		

> Hygrophila difformis
> Myriophyllum mattogrossense
> Pogostemon erectus
> Pogostemon helferi
> ...


Two incorrect mate.  



			
				mlgt said:
			
		

> I can cheat as I recoreded George telling someone the names of all the plants. But I wont post it


A man of integrity.


----------



## Fred Dulley (23 Nov 2010)

*Re: Dutch - My most challenging aquascape*

Hygrophila difformis
Pogostemon erectus
Pogostemon helferi
Cryptocoryne wendtii ''brown''
Lobelia cardinalis
Rotala rotundifolia
Staurogyne repens
Myriophyllum mezianum 
Echinodorus 'Vesuvius'
Ludiwgia arcuata


----------



## George Farmer (24 Nov 2010)

*Re: Dutch - My most challenging aquascape*

7 out of 10, Fred.


----------



## wearsbunnyslippers (24 Nov 2010)

*Re: Dutch - My most challenging aquascape*

Hygrophila difformis 
Myriophyllum mattogrossense 
Pogostemon erectus 
Pogostemon helferi 
Echinodorus 'Vesuvius' 
Staurogyne repens 
Cryptocoryne wendtii 
Ludwigia glandulosa
Bacopa lanigera 
Lobelia cardinalis


----------



## George Farmer (24 Nov 2010)

*Re: Dutch - My most challenging aquascape*

8 out of 10!


----------



## Anonymous (24 Nov 2010)

*Re: Dutch - My most challenging aquascape*

Hygrophila difformis
Myriophyllum mattogrossense
Pogostemon erectus
Pogostemon helferi
Echinodorus 'Vesuvius'
Staurogyne repens
Cryptocoryne wendtii 'brown'
Lobelia cardinalis
Bacopa caroliniana
Hygrophila polysperma 'Rosanervig'


----------



## Fred Dulley (24 Nov 2010)

*Re: Dutch - My most challenging aquascape*

Hygrophila difformis
Pogostemon erectus
Pogostemon helferi
Cryptocoryne wendtii ''brown''
Lobelia cardinalis
Bacopa monnieri
Staurogyne repens
Myriophyllum mattogrossense
Echinodorus 'Vesuvius'
Ludwigia brevipes


----------



## George Farmer (24 Nov 2010)

*Re: Dutch - My most challenging aquascape*



			
				clonitza said:
			
		

> Hygrophila difformis
> Myriophyllum mattogrossense
> Pogostemon erectus
> Pogostemon helferi
> ...


Nearly!  9/10   



			
				Fred Dulley said:
			
		

> Hygrophila difformis
> Pogostemon erectus
> Pogostemon helferi
> Cryptocoryne wendtii ''brown''
> ...


8/10


----------



## Anonymous (24 Nov 2010)

*Re: Dutch - My most challenging aquascape*

Uh the red plant 

Hygrophila difformis
Myriophyllum mattogrossense
Pogostemon erectus
Pogostemon helferi
Echinodorus 'Vesuvius'
Staurogyne repens
Cryptocoryne wendtii 'brown'
Lobelia cardinalis
Bacopa caroliniana
Ludwigia glandulosa


----------



## Fred Dulley (24 Nov 2010)

*Re: Dutch - My most challenging aquascape*

Hygrophila difformis
Pogostemon erectus
Pogostemon helferi
Cryptocoryne wendtii ''brown''
Lobelia cardinalis
Bacopa caroliniana
Staurogyne repens
Myriophyllum mattogrossense
Echinodorus 'Vesuvius'
Hygrophila polysperma "ceylon"


----------



## wearsbunnyslippers (24 Nov 2010)

*Re: Dutch - My most challenging aquascape*

clonzita beat me to it


----------



## Nelson (24 Nov 2010)

*Re: Dutch - My most challenging aquascape*



			
				wearsbunnyslippers said:
			
		

> clonzita beat me to it


yeah,i reckon he's got it   .


----------



## Anonymous (24 Nov 2010)

*Re: Dutch - My most challenging aquascape*

wearsbunnyslippers not quite, I reckon now you said ludwigia glandulosa and got 8/10 so it's either not this plant the red one or in the back it's not Myriophyllum mattogrossense but Limnophila Sessiliflora (the video/image is rather poor quality to see the difference) so the third guess would be:

Hygrophila difformis
Limnophila Sessiliflora
Pogostemon erectus
Pogostemon helferi
Echinodorus 'Vesuvius'
Staurogyne repens
Cryptocoryne wendtii 'brown'
Lobelia cardinalis
Bacopa caroliniana
Ludwigia glandulosa

And the forth:

Hygrophila difformis
Myriophyllum mattogrossense
Pogostemon erectus
Pogostemon helferi
Echinodorus 'Vesuvius'
Staurogyne repens
Cryptocoryne wendtii 'brown'
Lobelia cardinalis
Bacopa caroliniana
Polygonum sp. 

And I'm done 'cause I don't have other ideas.

Cheers,
Mike


----------



## George Farmer (24 Nov 2010)

*Re: Dutch - My most challenging aquascape*



			
				clonitza said:
			
		

> Hygrophila difformis
> Myriophyllum mattogrossense
> Pogostemon erectus
> Pogostemon helferi
> ...


Congratulations, Mike!    

PM me your postal address and some goodies will be sent to you soon.  It may take a bit longer, as you're located in mainland Europe.

Thanks to all the others that made the attempt!  I'm not sure I would have got ten if I didn't know the 'scape...   

Maybe I'll do another mini-contest in the next 'scape in this tank with lots of crypt variaties!


----------



## Anonymous (24 Nov 2010)

*Re: Dutch - My most challenging aquascape*

Oh, goodies  Please don't ruin the surprise.
Anyway I'm shamed that I rushed in for the contest and not congratulate you for this nice scape.
You should try other dutch tank sometime, I guess it's fun.
And of course Neil you should deserve a part of my prize for guessing the other 8 

Cheers,
Mike


----------



## Nelson (24 Nov 2010)

*Re: Dutch - My most challenging aquascape*



			
				clonitza said:
			
		

> And of course Neil you should deserve a part of my prize for guessing the other 8
> Mike


cheers,but that would be unfair   .
i've seen the tank,so i really should have got them all right   .
congrats mate   .


----------



## nayr88 (24 Nov 2010)

*Re: Dutch - My most challenging aquascape*

What a beaut! Congratulations George   

How did the clean up crew survive with the barbs around? they must have gone ninja style! Haha


----------



## George Farmer (24 Nov 2010)

*Re: Dutch - My most challenging aquascape*



			
				clonitza said:
			
		

> Anyway I'm shamed that I rushed in for the contest and not congratulate you for this nice scape.


No problem, Mike.  There wasn't much feedback about the aquascape itself so I thought I'd make the thread a bit more interesting.  It seemed to work! 



			
				nayr88 said:
			
		

> What a beaut! Congratulations George
> 
> How did the clean up crew survive with the barbs around? they must have gone ninja style! Haha


Thanks!  

I never actually had clean-up crew in here.  The barbs are the only livestock in there.

I'll be re-scaping this tank this weekend.  I'm excited!


----------



## nayr88 (24 Nov 2010)

*Re: Dutch - My most challenging aquascape*

No algae munchers and its that clean!! Well done haha but could you not of lied and told me that you was forever adding new shrimp untill you managed to get a huge breeding gang and had to keep the barbs full  haha no really that's a great achievement in its self. 

Very nice

Edit after seeing nelsons post: Fancy selling the P.helferi if your not re using I only need a few plantlets


----------



## Nelson (24 Nov 2010)

*Re: Dutch - My most challenging aquascape*



			
				George Farmer said:
			
		

> I'll be re-scaping this tank this weekend.  I'm excited!


want to sell me your Myriophyllum mattogrossense    .


----------



## George Farmer (25 Nov 2010)

*Re: Dutch - My most challenging aquascape*



			
				nelson said:
			
		

> George Farmer said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


PM me your postal address mate and I'll send you some, free of charge.


----------



## George Farmer (25 Nov 2010)

*Re: Dutch - My most challenging aquascape*

I'll be sorting all the spare plants out from this aquascape this weekend.

Plants already taken are the Echinodorus 'Vesuvius', Myriophyllum and Crypts.  

The others will be available free of charge with an optional donation to UKAPS via the PayPal donate button at the bottom of the forum.

I will post in this thread once I've sorted the plants this weekend, so keep an eye out, if you're interested.

*Please don't put in any requests until then, as I won't know quantities.*


----------



## nry (25 Nov 2010)

*Re: Dutch - My most challenging aquascape*

.... post edited


----------



## Nelson (25 Nov 2010)

*Re: Dutch - My most challenging aquascape*



			
				George Farmer said:
			
		

> nelson said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


cheers George   .


----------



## George Farmer (27 Nov 2010)

*Re: Dutch - My most challenging aquascape*

OK, most plants have gone already but I have these left -

One big bag of _Ludwigia glandulosa_ and _Staurogyne repens_ mixed.  About 10 pots worth.

One big bag of _Staurogyne repens_ and _Pogostemon helferi _mixed.  About 10 pots worth.

Unfortunately I only have appropriate packaging for two bags, otherwise I would have split them down further...

First two UKAPS members to PM their address gets one bag each.

I don't expect any payment for the plants or postage, but don't be cheeky and sell the plants on for profit, please!


----------



## George Farmer (27 Nov 2010)

Just this left now -

One big bag of _Staurogyne repens _and _Pogostemon helferi_ mixed. About 10 pots worth.

Hurry, I need to get this sorted!


----------



## nayr88 (27 Nov 2010)

Helferi me up  


Mucho apprecianto senior George


----------



## George Farmer (27 Nov 2010)

nayr88 said:
			
		

> Helferi me up
> 
> 
> Mucho apprecianto senior George


Sorry, another member PM'd me literally 1 minute before you posted. 

Thanks for all the interest.  All plants have gone.


----------



## nayr88 (27 Nov 2010)

Awwww jeeeez 

thanks anyway George.


----------



## George Farmer (27 Nov 2010)

nayr88 said:
			
		

> Awwww jeeeez
> 
> thanks anyway George.


Sorry dude.  You never know, hopefully folk will actively participate in the 'Pay it Forward' scheme, and you'll get another chance.


----------



## Westyggx (27 Nov 2010)

George,

Did I get there quick enough?


----------



## George Farmer (29 Nov 2010)

Westyggx said:
			
		

> George,
> 
> Did I get there quick enough?


Yep!  Hopefully the show won't affect postage too much.


----------



## nayr88 (29 Nov 2010)

How did the re-scape go George? What's the theme NA or Dutch?? 


Westyggx if you have any left after planting I'd re appreciate a pm pal haha,

Look forward to seeing the new tank


----------

